# Carpet Cleaning



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Dog threw up in two places on carpet. It probably set for 5-10 minutes until we found it. We have tried cleaning with a standard spot cleaner (Resolve), with no real results. Still a faint yellow stain.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Spot Shot. Comes in a purple and orange spray can, found at WalMart and the like. Removes anything.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

The best solution is prevention.
Get a good "Scotchgard" type application.

JS


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I had the same thing happen and tried the WOOLITE spray with no results.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Seriously...give the Spot Shot a try...it WILL work.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've had good luck with Nature's Miracle. I buy mine at Petco.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Used the Spot Shot about 24 hours after the incident and it made a drastic improvement. I really have to look to see it now. Maybe one more time. Thanks.


----------



## jamesdunn551 (Aug 23, 2013)

Baking soda, vinegar or the homemade cleaners like detergent are the effective way for carpet cleaning!


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Wood floors...


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

We had a dog vomit stain on a light colored carpet that wouldn't come up regardless of what we tried. Thats was until I tried Simple Green which did the trick.


----------



## woodgoat (Feb 16, 2013)

Second on natures miracle.


----------

